# cleaning out the shop



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am clearing and cleaning out the workshop. I have tons of great stuff to trade and trade only. I sell on feebay and like to gain good gamer karma by trading on here.

Pm me if we might deal.

Have
Rogue trader era tanks, land raiders, land raider Spartans, rhinos and Moore

Rogue trader era marines newamd unpainted
Terrain
Modern 40k marines tons new in box
wfb stuff

Want
Grey knights
Eldar
Orks

War machine and hoards

Pm me


----------

